# Spinifex Hopping Mice



## PhilK (Apr 9, 2009)

I heard a rumour (from a not very knowledgeable source, admittedly) that these are available to keep in Queensland now?

It was my understanding that native mammals are not allowed to be kept in Qld, right? God I hope I'm wrong, because I would do terrible things for a hopping mouse or a glider... terrible things! Hahaha


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 9, 2009)

I was only speaking to someone last week about this and we are not allowed to own them as they are a native animal. Sad really every other state gets to have them


----------



## PhilK (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah I thought so.. damn. Got my hopes up after hearing the rules were changed hahaha


----------



## hornet (Apr 11, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> i dont think you would! they are pretty pricey! LOL



not spinifex hopping mice, from what i have seen from sellers in other states they are dirt cheap. ut yea sorry phil cant keep em in qld, stupid rule, easy to keep and a great alternative to the introduced species


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Best fed kookers around*

Every morning or afternoon these two sit at the back door waiting [for a mouse each] then do their grooming and fly off....ch




eers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 11, 2009)

I doubt they could be kept in QLD, phone the EPA and let us know.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 11, 2009)

No wonder you get so many Kookies Baden lolol


----------



## butters (Apr 11, 2009)

They are mammals

This is Queensland

Not likely!!!!!

I wish though as a friend is a demontrator and has loads of them. Mini kangaroos.
If his are any indication they breed better than rabbits so if they ever did become legal here they wouldn't be expensive for long.

Cheers Andrew


----------

